# ntpd - neustart - uhr eine stunde zu früh

## stiwi

ich habe auf meinem system ntpd laufen, der die urzeit richtig hällt. wenn ich jetzt das system einmal neu starte, dann ist die zeit eine stunde zu früh. dadurch verweigert ntpd dann auch den dienst, die uhr zu stellen. woran liegt das, das die zeit immer eine stunde falsch geht, nach dem neustart ? und wie kann ich ntpd verklickern, das er die zeit trotzdem zu stellen hat ?

----------

## beejay

Hast Du CLOCK in /etc/rc.conf bzw. /etc/conf.d/clock auf UTC oder local stehen?

----------

## stiwi

auf local

----------

## schotter

du musst mal schauen, ob du RTC (Real Time Clock) als Modul oder fest in den Kernel gebaut hast. Als Modul spinnt's bei mir z.B. auch rum und dann hab ich keine gescheiten Uhrzeiten.

mfg,

t.s.

----------

## stiwi

hmm, ist kein modul bei mir. ist fest in den kernel gebacken.

----------

## rc

Hi,

ist zwar ein Schuss ins Blaue, aber versuch mal /etc/localtime zu löschen, und dann starte mal neu.

Gruss,

rc

----------

## stiwi

/etc/localtime ist nen symlink auf Europe/berlin. wenn ich das lösche weiss er doch nicht mehr, in welcher zone ich bin. dann wir meine zeit doch gmt sein, nicht gmt+1, oder ?

----------

## rc

grmpf

danke .. mal wieder komplett durcheinander heute .. meinte /etc/adjtime

hatte iirc mal da ein prob: uhr-richtig -> dann neustart -> uhr-falsch, dass ich durch löschen der datei beheben konnte.

srry, nochmal für eventuelle verwirrungen. :Embarassed: 

----------

